# World's Greatest Drag Race returns without a single BMW



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjLJ6i8iYJc

It's back! The World's Greatest Drag Race returns with 10 of the world's best supercars and sports cars facing off in an epic quarter-mile sprint for glory. For only the second time a BMW is not featured in the drag race. The BMW's never had a chance against the super car line up but it is sad there are no Roundels racing.

Drag racing cars are: Mercedes AMG GT S, Bentley Continental GT3-R, Chevrolet Corvette Z06, Cadillac ATS-V, Volkswagen Golf R, Porsche Cayman GT4, Mazda MX-5 Miata, Mercedes-AMG C63 S, Lexus RC F, Cadillac CTS-V -- all gathered together on an abandoned airstrip at El Toro Marine Base to find out which car is the fastest.

And for a refresher on the previous World's Greatest Drag Races:

*World's Greatest Drag Race 1 that started it all -Featuring the BMW 1M*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDP7Pty8Qnw

*World's Greatest Drag Race 2 - No BMW raced, so who cares about this one*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaS7n6qKQe4

*World's Greatest Drag Race 3 featuring the BMW M6*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k1DIrfNr48

*World's Greatest Drag Race 4 featuring the BMW M4*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ9NVz_LKj8


----------



## m5in2009 (Nov 11, 2007)

No BMW because this is obviously an amateur only event!


----------

